# CPS 8-12 Heaver



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

New condition, barely used. Factory built. Contact for pictures. $300


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

damn, ya hadta post it at tax time!
js


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I sent a couple PMs on this rod, but haven't heard back. Let me know if it's still for sale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

PM sent


----------

